# getty-up-go



## C Nash

Well, got the mh serviced and ready to go again. Sure is getting harder for these old bones to do. Changed the motor oil, greesed the chassis. Ford states that the u-joints on 2002 and newer do not have greese fittings but mine has one on the front joint. If you have a ford chassis don't miss the fitting up on the steering box. My levelers also have a fitting on each jack housing and I see no where in the owner manuel where it gives these fittings for service but if its a fitting I greese even though it seems this would tend to collect dirt and be rough on the seals. Also serviced the gen. and cked all hose and belts and fluid levels. Went ahead and flushed the brake systrem and used new fluid. Tires are in the near future even though they still look great. Got to finish the west. Going to the beach next month and I hate the beach but kids want us to go so what do you do when the grandkids insist.


----------



## Guest

RE: getty-up-go

now how can u hate the beach ,, Nash ,, it's relaxing ,, sit out in front of the waves for about an hr ,, and u'll be so relaxed that u will not want to go back to the MH ,,, i know,, i know ,, this is my kinda life ,, but it's relaxing and if u sit out in the miday ,, u get a realy good tan ,, or sunburn ,, but use sunscreen     :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:      :evil:  :evil:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: getty-up-go

Knew that statement about hating the beach would wake you up 730. Guess I'm just a mountain man and like the wild :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: getty-up-go

Hey were going to the beach next month for a month.  I'm going to a Corps of Engineer park tomorrow for a day or two so I can run my Gen Set and change the oil/filter. 

 Going to miss this RV park in a way.  It used to be a movie drive-in and they show movies on the big screen about every 4 days.  The sound comes through your radio on a FM channel.  it's kinda fun.  Still get that methane smell every so often so I rated the park a 7 instead of 8 in RVparkreviews. 

 Gee, I'll be off the air waves at the COE park so don't say bad things about me. :bleh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: getty-up-go

DL, when we were in the COE in Texas (Potters Creek) we picked up WIFI.  Never did know where it came from.  The guy a couple sites down had Hughes network that we got a signal but he had it locked. I remembering reading about the rv park drive in but missed it due to our hurry back to Alabama. Sounded kind of interesting.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: getty-up-go

Hey Chelse, I missed the exit to the COE park and by the time I got turned around on the Interstate I figured it would cost me more than it would save,  You know fuel is just a wee/little bit high right now.  So I stopped in a truckers parking lot and changed the oil/filter on the gen set, but didn't get to really exercise it.  

 The campground we stopped in was $24 W/E only, but it was way over rated in the RVparkreviews.  I think the owners had a couple of friends skew the rating by giving it 8's.  I have wifi here, however, it comes and goes when it wants.  One minute there is a signal then it's just gone.  FRUSTRATING.


----------



## Guest

Re: getty-up-go

DL if u'r going to the beach ,, any beach ,, pick me up ,, my tan is fadding and my board is gonna be here next tuesday ,, i'll even pay for the fuel ,,,please ,, please    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: getty-up-go

Hey Rod, just 9 more days and I'll be at the BEACH.  Hop a plane and come on out.  They fly kites at the beach here, so you won't need a board.   They are a little weird up here.  Hug trees and fly kites. :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: getty-up-go

Hey Dl, I depend on rvparkreviews a lot.  My experience has been about 50-50.  I think some people don't expect much and some expect the moon.  We stayed at a park in Natchez, Ms that was rated an 8, I gave them a 4.  Heck the grass hadn't been cut in months and the day we left they were spraying weed killer instead of mowing...oh well.  Sure won't have to worry about cutting the grass. I do try to be honest on my values I give because it benifits all of us.


----------



## Kirk

Re: getty-up-go

DL, If you would just break loose with some of that cash that you keep stuffed in the closet you could buy you one of them there air cards or a satellite dish or sumpin to get the net!  

Have fun at the beach.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: getty-up-go

Kirk, I honest to Golly don't have one place left in my RV to carry the dish.  I keep thinking about it, but the only thing left is to buy a hitch rack/carrier for the rear RV bumper and put a tool box on it to carry the antenna.  That and I would need to get a contract with the satellite folks.  Dang, I would probably miss all the fun of trying to find cheap, but great parks that have free cable TV and free wifi. :bleh:  I may get an external booster antenna for my computer that will help get the FREE wifi signals. :laugh:


----------



## utmtman

Re: getty-up-go

Hey Nash they want to go to the beach, they did not say what kind of beach.  I know a beautiful lake in Utah that has one wonderful beachline.   LOL   And its in the mountains to boot.  It even has some dunes so to speak along a part of the beach.


----------



## H2H1

Re: getty-up-go

Lee where it that beach located? I know you said Utah but what part? I may want to check it out next year West trip. We be heading north soon going to the mnt. in GA, TN, up the Blue Ridge Park Way.  We will be gone 2 weeks or more as of now no schedule as where we will be staying. We are just traveling and sight seeing.

But don't tell Rod as we may just drop in on him while we are in his state and if we are in his town of Greenback.


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: getty-up-go

Does the Great Salt Lake qualify as "beach"?


----------



## Guest

Re: getty-up-go

Hollis ,, i just moved ,, since i seen u were coming my way  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: ,, hey u know i'm just kidding ,, if u get in TN give me a post on here or just email me ,, and i'll be glad to come and sit with u for a spell ,, if u get to Greenback ,, then i have plenty of room ,, i have electric and water ,, but u'r on u'r own with the black and grey tank ,, but if u don't tell ,, u can dump in the fields ,, the cows do ,, so it's the same     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: getty-up-go

Lee, now that would be my kind of beach :approve: . Hope to make Utah when we head back that way this fall.


----------



## cwishert

Re: getty-up-go

Hey we will be at a beach next weekend 06/28/08 in Texas.  Well I call it a beach.  Magnolia Beach just outside of Port Lavaca TX.  I know some of the snow birds know where it is.  It is not all sand but it is nice.  I love to fish there.  If anyone is close, stop by and say Hi!  That is one of my favorite places.  It will be only our second time out in the RV but I have spent many summers there.


----------



## Pillaz

RE: getty-up-go

We often stay at Rehoboth beach in DE. It is a De state park. Has 50amp elct water and sewer. It also has a Marina for us boaters. No cable tho. But i would rather be at the beach than watching tv. The wiew is better


----------



## H2H1

Re: getty-up-go

OK Rod I will look you up this fall when we head up that way.We will stay at a camp site close by, but thanks for the offer. I am afraid that if I am to close I would ask you to do some work for me . Free of course :laugh:  :laugh: JK you know that. :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :clown:


----------



## utmtman

Re: getty-up-go

Yea the great salt lake has one heck of a long beach.  
The lake I was thinking of is Moon Lake, Utah.  Its in the North Eastern part of the state.  Here a web page http://www.moonlakeresort.com/index.html   Look at the arial view and you will see the beach line.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: getty-up-go

It's a great place.  I camped there in a tent 50 years ago.  My family camped there 35 years ago.  My son camped there in a tent and we visited there 13 years ago.  Beautiful place.   Of course I lived in Utah for my first 35 years.  I'm a little biased.


----------



## Guest

Re: getty-up-go

hey Hollis ,, no prob on the free stuff ,, since u'r in town why not ,, if i came to u ,, u would need tex's bank acount for just the call out, and there is the parts ,, price ,, hell ,, if u get  up this way in the fall let me know ,, i'll be glad to fix a fellow rvusa's rv, and i just might charge u a sixpack for the trip     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
But for sure ,, Hollis let me know when u'r gonna be near me ,, i love to drive ,, and ifin u'r in PF or GAt ,, even better ,, gives me a reason to go there    :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman

Re: getty-up-go

You have missed the changes than DL.  They put in a nice asphalt road thru the reservation.  The pines that used to make that lake so nice and shady got hit by that dang beetle that wiped out a lot of them.  They improved on the upper campground.  They made the beaches off limits to atv's and motorcycles.  Matter of fact made whole area off limits to atvs and the such.  Than the little old lady who owned the mountain from the damn down to the reservation got old and sold out and now there are a bunch of summer homes and cabins being built along in there.  So good and bad its still a great place to camp and fish.  I stay down the valley at Picadillys RV park its a little place on the highway going up to Mountain Home.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: getty-up-go

Lee, I'll have to go back in the next year or so and check it out.  The last couple of times we camped in the Rock Creek area.  I think it was Yellow Pine Forest Service Campground on the edge of the Reservation and down stream of a big ol Dam.  We drove over to Moon Lake.  We wanted to stay there, but at the time I didn't think my 30 foot 5'er would fit in the small pads they had in the campground.


----------

